# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Αναζητηση πυκνωτη 3μF

## JOUN

Καλησπερα 
Ψαχνω πυκνωτη 3μF αγνωστου βολταζ
Υποθετω ειναι 630V; Μπορει να κανω και λαθος..
Ειναι απο ηλεκτροκοληση inverter,μπορει και να ειναι η πρωτη που κυκλοφορησε στην Ελλαδα..Οπως βλεπετε ο πυκνωτης ειναι κατασκευης τελη '92..
Ευχαριστω

----------


## black arrow

τετοιουσ πυκνωτες εχουνε μαγαζια με ψυκτικα απο οσο θυμαμαι οταν δουλεωα στην carrier

----------


## JOUN

Νομιζω οτι ειναι μεγαλυτερη ταση απ'οτι αυτοι που λες γιατι ειναι μονο 3μf αλλα εχει 9 εκατοστα μηκος.

----------

